# Grandfather's Birthday



## Kiri99 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi

I am new at this so if I have done something wrong - please forgive & correct me!
I am trying to track down a piece of choral music sung by (I think) a choir of boy altos, called Grandfather's (Grosspapa) Birthday. It is not the Franz Schubert #407 one. Thought it was by Albrechtsberger but cannot find any trace of it.
Any help would be appreciated
Cheers Kiri99


----------

